# Auditor Opinion Epic



## PLAIDMAN (Jan 12, 2015)

This question would be for Epic users (I am in physician practice)

My doc does his note, signs his note.  I find error, I route to my doc to correct.  He does addendum to correct.

my problem:  after docs corrections, his note "status" in Epic states addendum.  It does not say "signed" like every other note.  Management is telling me it IS actually signed, but will always stay in addendum "status"....that doc cannot re-sign to achieve a signed "status"

Is this true?

thanks for any direction!


----------



## LRKoschoreck (Feb 2, 2015)

Yes - it is my understanding that any time you make changes to a previously signed Epic note, the status will change to "Addendum" and be timestamped with the new signature date and time.


----------



## TTcpc (Feb 5, 2015)

Lindsay is correct.  We have Epic and anytime that someone addends a record, Epic changes the status to reflect that there have been changes to the original documentation submitted.  When this is done the electronic signature "changes" to reflect the last one to edit the note.


----------

